# Surge pay???



## Dee1266 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am a new driver. I started on Sunday the 15th. My estimated net earnings said $107. My actual net earnings on payout statement says $86. Surge payments say 0. However I worked for 6 hours all in surge areas. I don't understand the pay system.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dee1266 said:


> I am a new driver. I started on Sunday the 15th. My estimated net earnings said $107. My actual net earnings on payout statement says $86. Surge payments say 0. However I worked for 6 hours all in surge areas. I don't understand the pay system.


When the request comes in it will tell you if it is surge, if it doesn't say it then the request came from outside the surge area.


----------



## Dee1266 (Nov 17, 2015)

It did tell me. That's why my nethe earnings was 107. My pay is 86.


----------



## heyscotttt (Sep 30, 2015)

Dee1266 said:


> It did tell me. That's why my nethe earnings was 107. My pay is 86.


You're probably confusing your earnings and pay. Your pay is after the uber fees are taken out. When you get a ping it'll tell you near their name on the bottom if there is a surge rate. Don't be confused by the color codes on the maps as only the red ones are clearly marked surge areas.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

heyscotttt said:


> You're probably confusing your earnings and pay. Your pay is after the uber fees are taken out. When you get a ping it'll tell you near their name on the bottom if there is a surge rate. Don't be confused by the color codes on the maps as only the red ones are clearly marked surge areas.


which they did like lyft different prim time for all shades of pink.Uber should have a surge percentage for yellow orange and red


----------

